# Leitungsschutz bei Y/D...



## AndreK (28 Januar 2010)

Aus gegebenen Anlass: Ein 3Phas 400V 50Hz 30KW Motor mit Y/D Anlauf hat beim Starten einen Kabelbrand ausgelöst. Der Motor war blockiert, lief ca. 15 Sekunden im Y. Kebel = Ölflex 4x6, Vorsicherung 80A NH. Der Motor ist zusätzlich mit einem Thermistorschutz ausgerüstet.

Was mich jetzt irritiert: Die Zuleitung zum Motor benötigt einen Überlast und einen Kurzschlussschutz. Das kann doch nicht die 80, oder sogar eine 63A NH Sicherung übernehmen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Januar 2010)

ohne groß zu rechnen und auf einen Auswahl-Schieber von Moeller geschaut.

30KW/55A/400V

Leitung innen
Ie = 25qmm
Ie x 0,58 = 10qmm


Leitung außen
B2 = 6qmm
21m mit Schutzschalter
80m mit Sicherung 

C = 4qmm 
14m mit Schutzschalter
53m mit Sicherung


----------



## AndreK (28 Januar 2010)

*OK, Leitung außen B2...*

... würde in diesem Fall hinkommen. Die Leitungslänge ist ca.10m passt also auch. Also spricht aus technischer Sicht nichts gegen die Konfiguration:
30KW Mot. Y/D Anlauf 63 oder 80 NH Sicherung + Thermistorschutz.

Gibt es das irgendwo zum Nachschlagen? Ich habe heute morgen mal kurz im Schaltungsbuch von Möller geschaut... habe aber direkt nichts zur Leitungsabsicherung gefunden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Januar 2010)

noch einmal aus den moeller buch


> Temperaturüberwachung von elektrischen Maschinen
> ...
> läuferkritisch
> Käfigläufermotoren, deren Läufer im Falle des Blockierens früher
> ...


 
also in direkt hinter dem Netzschütz ein Motorschutzrelais instalieren
mit 0,58 fachen Nennstrom des Antriebes


----------



## R.Blum (29 Januar 2010)

AndreK schrieb:


> ... würde in diesem Fall hinkommen. Die Leitungslänge ist ca.10m passt also auch. Also spricht aus technischer Sicht nichts gegen die Konfiguration:
> 30KW Mot. Y/D Anlauf 63 oder 80 NH Sicherung + Thermistorschutz.
> 
> Gibt es das irgendwo zum Nachschlagen? Ich habe heute morgen mal kurz im Schaltungsbuch von Möller geschaut... habe aber direkt nichts zur Leitungsabsicherung gefunden.


 
Ich habe gerade nicht die Tabellen zur Hand, aber mal so als Überlegung:
Die 6mm² Leitung wird üblicherweise mit 35A abgesichert.
Für eine 80A NH-Sicherung ist ein Querschnitt von 25mm² notwendig.
Somit ist klar, dass die 80A Sicherung die 6mm² Leitung nicht schützen kann. Hierbei handelt es sich um Überlastabsicherung, nicht um reinen Kurzschlussschutz.

Wenn man mit den Querschnitten wie im beschriebenen Fall runter will, sind für den Y/D Zweig getrennte Überlastschutzorgane notwendig. Dabei wird zwischen Motorschutz- bzw. Leistungsschalter und Schmelzsicherung unterschieden.
Der Thermistorschutz hilft nur bei Motorüberlastung im Betrieb, denn er schützt die Wicklung, sonst nichts. Ein kalter blockierter Motor wird nicht so schnell warm dass die Leitung nicht abfackeln kann.
Eine weitere mögliche Fehlerquelle sind die Klemmstellen. Werden beim absetzen der Leitung Drähte verletzt und brechen ab, findet eine Querschnittverjüngung statt, die ebenfalls zum Kabelbrand führen kann, auch wenn die Leitung den richtigen Querschnitt aufweist. Ist mal vor langer Zeit an einem Transformator passiert, der wegen Querschnittverjüngung abgefackelt ist, erst eine TÜV-Untersuchung hatte seinerzeit das Ergebnis gebracht. Die haben den Kabelschuh aufgeschnitten und die Einzeldrähte nachgezählt, leider fehlten da einige, was man von außen nicht sehen konnte.

Immer zu berücksichtigen sind die Verlegungsart und die Umgebungsbdingungen.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## AndreK (29 Januar 2010)

*Danke*

Danke, aber das ist mir als E.Meister alles klar. Mir ging es um eine Tabelle... es gibt/gab auch Schieber von Siemens und Möller zur Konfiguration. 

Nur habe ich keine hier zur hand, da ich mich zu selten damit beschäftige. 

Schaltschränke lasse ich bauen! Ich programmiere dann, oder wie in diesem Fall laufen Störungen bei mir über den Tisch.

Mein Schaltschrankbauer hat mir seine Schieber eingescannt und zugemailt...


----------



## R.Blum (29 Januar 2010)

AndreK schrieb:


> Danke, aber das ist mir als E.Meister alles klar. Mir ging es um eine Tabelle... es gibt/gab auch Schieber von Siemens und Möller zur Konfiguration.
> 
> Nur habe ich keine hier zur hand, da ich mich zu selten damit beschäftige.
> 
> ...


 
Nun ja, man könnte ja mal eine wenig goolen.
Auf die schnelle hab ich das hier gefunden.
http://www.e-gerlach.de/fa_Kabel_exe.html

Fakt ist der Querschnitt (6mm²) ist für 80A Absicherung definitiv zu klein.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## AndreK (29 Januar 2010)

*Genau*

Der ist sogar zu klein wenn man bei Stern/dreieck 2x 6² zum Motor legt. Bei 63A passt es dann.

Aber die exe schein das auch zu beinhalten. Danke für den Link.


----------



## R.Blum (29 Januar 2010)

AndreK schrieb:


> Der ist sogar zu klein wenn man bei Stern/dreieck 2x 6² zum Motor legt. Bei 63A passt es dann.
> 
> Aber die exe schein das auch zu beinhalten. Danke für den Link.


 
Es passt aber nur dann, wenn für den Stern und den Dreieck Zweig, separate Schutzorgane gewählt werden, die auf den Leitungsquerschnitt abgestimmt sind. Bei 63A ist die einzelne 6mm² Leitung nicht geschützt, auch wenn im Normalfall die Leitung nicht überlastet wird. Bei  einer gemeinsamen Absicherung mit 63A, sind mindestens 16mm² Leiungsquerschnitt notwendig wobei Verlegart und Umgebungsbedingungen nicht berücksichtigt sind.

Gruß Rolf


----------

